# Hi from newbie w/ Christmas train Q (sorry!)



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello!

I wonder how often you guys get some parent inquiring about a Christmas train and then never hearing from the person again? 

I have a feeling I'll visit here for other reasons in the future though since I have three boys who might become interested in trains - if I can get them to! My boys are ages 7, 3 and 3 (twins). It was hard for me to have no girls so I'm just going with this whole "boy thing" - ha ha. I'm attempting to give them some traditional boy things/memories since my husband's unfortunately not really into doing so (just not very hobby-oriented or into buying stuff). So I thought I'd give them their first train-around-the-tree Christmas, to be discovered Christmas morning maybe? I think it means something to me also because my grandfather loved old steam trains (he was born in 1902) and I inherited all his old train records that he used to play for my brothers and me when we were kids. Nothing but the sound of old locomotives. So I wouldn't say I'm bitten by the bug but definitely nipped.  There's something so...well I don't know what it is about trains but they're special aren't they. 

What I want for my sons is a train that can be appropriate for Christmas as well as other times of the year in case they DO get the bug. So I prefer a traditional steam train with lots of black (and of course colors such as red and green can't hurt). I've read many excellent reviews about the Lionel Polar Express O gauge train set. I called a train store to ask about whether it can be slowed down and left to go on its own and during that conversation the store owner said I'd like the MTH RailKing 2-8-0 passenger steam train much better than the Polar Express one due to it being much better quality and at a cheaper price. Here's an example on youtube though you probably already know the train (?!): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igut8EDC8Bw&feature=related

Lastly, my boys are all EXTREMELY into Playmobil - and since I'm the one into hobbies/collecting - as well as history - I've been slowly collecting retired Playmobil medieval sets and now have quite the ever-expanding castle and army of men and medieval villagers - pretty fun stuff. I brought this up here because what I really want for a Xmas tree train is the also-retired Playmobil Christmas train. These unfortunately are near impossible to find and the bidding on ebay just gets too high each time. But I keep looking...and I know the LGB trains aren't the same caliber (or at least I assume) as the Lionels or MTH's et al.

What do you think about all these options? Is there another train I should be considering? 

Thank you so much, and sorry I wrote so much!
Theresse

p.s. if the Railking one really is better, my eldest may be disappointed that it's not the Polar Express. The Polar Express one is known to have a decent engine but lousy passenger cars. Are the passenger cars of the two companies interchangeable by chance?


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Theresse I also am looking at getting a train for my 4yo son ...he loves trains, we have a ton of brio Thomas stuff . Also debating the Polar Express from Lionel, but this will be something we will play with all year and add to as time goes on. Tomorrow we are going to a hobby store and talk to an older man that has been into trains for a long time. Knowledge is power and I want to be up to date on as much as possible. My situation is that we will be adding to the starter set and doing the landscaping and adding track so I really want something that will last and of good quality. He loves the Polar Express and I think he may be dis appointed if it is not that , however he has no idea we are getting a train set but he has watched videos with me about them and I know he wants one.I joined this forum the other day for the same purpose and will be returning often with questions and pics and videos. Good luck with your rail experience


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

First, is what does the 7 year old want?
Lionel and MTH have a wde range of beginner sets.
They have cats online.
Also these sets have expansion sets. Three more cars you can add.
I think the MTH had an expansion set that you showed. The actual set may be smaller.
How long will the set stay in quality condition with 3 boys?
You may want a less expensive set with a smaller engine and more interesting cars instead of coaches(they are nice for a tree but play with?)
I believe the cars are compatible.
Pick a set there are many options. The Polar does have a sound system in the tender. If you introduce them to sound they may be spoiled in the future. With electronics the tender alone is 110 for replacement.

Beware of the Polar G set, it is on sale and not to get it confused with the 027 set. Also the set you get, has a certain track. Trains will fit from one set to another but the track will not with different manfacturers.

Also look for a cast locomotive instead of plastic. You can also read the K line brand owned by Lionel


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Theresse, if I could add an additional suggestion, decide how much space you're willing to devote to a full-time setup. Look at your home and ask yourself, "If the boys really like this and want to use it all year round---where am I going to put it, and how much space will it take up?" That and cost are factors that heavily influence your choice of scale (size of train). It's no fun if you have too much train and nowhere to use it. This site http://www.thortrains.net/index.htm has some good example layouts so you can see what is possible with each size. Second, you sound like a hands-on kind of lady: there's no reason you can't take a train that is a similar to the Polar Express and paint it to match, overcoming the "but they don't make the Polar in the size I want" problem.

In closing, lots of people come with only a single question, and that's okay. We don't mind and welcome the opportunity to involve younger people in appreciating something we enjoy. When you have more questions, bring 'em on!


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

full maxx said:


> Hi Theresse I also am looking at getting a train for my 4yo son ...he loves trains, we have a ton of brio Thomas stuff . Also debating the Polar Express from Lionel, but this will be something we will play with all year and add to as time goes on. Tomorrow we are going to a hobby store and talk to an older man that has been into trains for a long time. Knowledge is power and I want to be up to date on as much as possible. My situation is that we will be adding to the starter set and doing the landscaping and adding track so I really want something that will last and of good quality. He loves the Polar Express and I think he may be dis appointed if it is not that , however he has no idea we are getting a train set but he has watched videos with me about them and I know he wants one.I joined this forum the other day for the same purpose and will be returning often with questions and pics and videos. Good luck with your rail experience


Thanks for sharing your similar circmstance! I feel badly for all these serious model train hobbyists - to have to put up with parents who may or may not stay interested. But the thing is - we may!  Thank goodness for forums on the internet...so so so much information and excellent advice!


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

T-Man said:


> First, is what does the 7 year old want?
> Lionel and MTH have a wde range of beginner sets.
> They have cats online.
> Also these sets have expansion sets. Three more cars you can add.
> ...


Thanks T-Man! My kids don't know I'm doing this for them so I don't know what they want. When my 7 y/o was younger he loved the wooden Thomas trains but he's been out of that for quite some time now...but he loves the movie Polar Express. My twin 3 year-olds are more likely to be very excited even though ironically, they're not as interested in the wooden trains as my eldest was at their age (they're not as popular now in the tiny tots culture due to the China leaded paint scare, I'm guessing. Also we no longer have the train table set up so they just set them up on the living room floor when they want to play with them).

I hear what you're saying about passenger train vs. freight trains. It's a tough call. I think passenger cars will stimulate their imagination (imagining what it would be like to be tiny in there) in a special way but the freight cars are also something all kids - or boys at least - like because they memorize the names of the kinds of cars and what their functions are. Passenger more Xmasy in a way but freight cars also carry "gifts for the good little boys and girls."  (aren't people who use smiley face emoticons annoying?!)

I prefer the good quality sets over cheaper ones because I just don't like cheap toys and besides these boys are NOT old enough to be allowed to just go hog wild and play with them however they'd like. Hopefully the train will withstand the kids better should they have a rough moment with the train, if not plastic. They'll need to be supervised for the first couple of years (the younger boys at least). Also, in a perfect world, the train will be handed down to future generations so I prefer some decent quality for that reason too. If no one stays interested then obviously we could sell it later. But I think they'll love it. I know the Polar Express train's cars are supposed to be not-so-great plastic but so far no bad reviews on how they hold up. I like the idea of replacing them with better cars later (except that the writing on the sides won't match up of course...but I may not even get the Polar Express - I have no idea which to get!).

You mentioned the polar set having sound but the MTH one does too (?). I don't need silly music but I LOVE the sound of the whistle and horns blowing and the steam sound - it reminds me so much of those old records of my grandpa's! I'm also not too concerned about sound spoiling them as my real goal is actually not so much about trains themselves as it is about creating Christmas traditions full of sensory memories (good food, smells, sounds, lights, etc.) with less of an emphasis on material junk a.k.a. heaps of presents that will fill our house w/ clutter as well as fill the landfills! I think if they become interested in model trains because of this Xmas experience, then that's great! We have a very small hallway next to the living room which doesn't get used (closes off w/ door to become a closet-type of space - though we have no clothes in there) and the train could in theory - if we buy more track over time - go around the Xmas tree, into the hallway/down that, then come through back to the living room on the other end and back to the tree. If I had more money I'd set that whole thing up Xmas Eve for the biggest surprise of their lives but I'm guessing 30 or so feet of additional tracks ain't cheap!

I know the Polar Express G set has bad reviews and isn't the right size - at least I assume most people use the O size, yes? Thank you for the warning!

So if you were a small child waking up Xmas morning to your first train, would you rather wake to a freight train or a passenger train?? I'm getting further and further away from the "much like the Polar Express movie's train" idea when I consider getting a freight train...but maybe the freight train wins out even over the movie? I guess I'm asking for a man's/boy's perspective here. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Theresse, if I could add an additional suggestion, decide how much space you're willing to devote to a full-time setup. Look at your home and ask yourself, "If the boys really like this and want to use it all year round---where am I going to put it, and how much space will it take up?" That and cost are factors that heavily influence your choice of scale (size of train). It's no fun if you have too much train and nowhere to use it. This site http://www.thortrains.net/index.htm has some good example layouts so you can see what is possible with each size. Second, you sound like a hands-on kind of lady: there's no reason you can't take a train that is a similar to the Polar Express and paint it to match, overcoming the "but they don't make the Polar in the size I want" problem.
> 
> In closing, lots of people come with only a single question, and that's okay. We don't mind and welcome the opportunity to involve younger people in appreciating something we enjoy. When you have more questions, bring 'em on!


Hey Reckers! Wow - what a website you linked me to! That's definitely going to come in handy! We have a pretty large living room (long and rectangular) which like I was saying earlier, sits next to an unused skinny hallway which just lets light in from the back of the house to the front of the house through doorways. It doesn't have to be used cause the whole main floor is circular or has "flow" as they say. So you come in entry way, then you can either go left to living room or right into dining room and then those rooms go into further rooms heading toward the back of the house and then come full circle. So I think that hallway could be used in a very fun train-related way! I like the O size best I think - but I'll go find a model train store if there is one around here, to make sure first. I also have no idea how expensive it would be to get all the tracks I'd need to go down and around that hallway. I'm grateful for your advice to take the size carefully into consideration! Obviously if it's used only for going around a tree, a smaller size would be better. Hmmmm...

Thank you also for being so welcoming.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If there's one thing I like, it's a lady with enough class to take time to answer everyone and say thanks. You come back any time you want, Theresse!


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

my concern is space , I am thinking about a table top that is hooked to the ceiling with rope so you can raise and lower as needed and hook and unhook the rope as needed ... the play room in our small house has no light in the ceiling so that idea may work and the table will be 4x6 or 8 feet but I don't think much Lionel will fit on it but we will know more tomorrow...I can't wait


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

full maxx said:


> my concern is space , I am thinking about a table top that is hooked to the ceiling with rope so you can raise and lower as needed and hook and unhook the rope as needed ... the play room in our small house has no light in the ceiling so that idea may work and the table will be 4x6 or 8 feet but I don't think much Lionel will fit on it but we will know more tomorrow...I can't wait



make a hinged 4x8 on the wall. you frame it out and it lowers when you want to run it. then when your done you just put it back up in the frame. If it's O gauge you got to build a deep frame so it accommodates yours structures.It works better with HO or N.

sort of like a hidabed.

but you just got to make sure everything is tight on the layout.
and take the trains off to before you put it away.

I have seen plans in one of the magazines years ago.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Theresse said:


> Hey Reckers! Wow - what a website you linked me to! That's definitely going to come in handy! We have a pretty large living room (long and rectangular) which like I was saying earlier, sits next to an unused skinny hallway which just lets light in from the back of the house to the front of the house through doorways. It doesn't have to be used cause the whole main floor is circular or has "flow" as they say. So you come in entry way, then you can either go left to living room or right into dining room and then those rooms go into further rooms heading toward the back of the house and then come full circle. So I think that hallway could be used in a very fun train-related way! I like the O size best I think - but I'll go find a model train store if there is one around here, to make sure first. I also have no idea how expensive it would be to get all the tracks I'd need to go down and around that hallway. I'm grateful for your advice to take the size carefully into consideration! Obviously if it's used only for going around a tree, a smaller size would be better. Hmmmm...
> Thank you also for being so welcoming.


Sounds to me that you want the trains more than anyone! 


Welcome to the site.
When my twin boys were little I got them all the wooden Thomas trains they made. We still have them all somewhere. 
They loved them and my electric trains.

Now they are 17 and all it is is computers and electronic devices games, wide screen TV, etc.

I vote for freight cars and operating accessories. It will stir their imagination better. Passengers cars later when they grow up some.

I still have my first die cast old Lionel steam engine I had when I was a kid and I can't tell you how many times I crashed that loco and derailed it landing it on the floor 4' down. I had collisions of a great variety. My RR was weathered naturally by the wrecks I had!
It's got a couple of bruises and missing a marker light but still running strong.

If I had dynamite back then I would have run them like Gomez Adams.
I got a couple of bruises from my dad for running them like that too. lol

Now a days it would be called child abuse.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

well we thought about that but we are renting and that may do a little more to the wall than I like...the suspended idea is only a few small holes that can be filled and painted over granted it would take two people to raise and lower but we would all be there together anyway


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

my 4x7 table is folding to the wall (the side that attaches to wall slides down on rails). that way if i really feel like getting car into garage i still can

oh, and welcome Theresse. i think you got plenty of opinions so far. i can only concur - passanger for around tree holiday layout, freight for every day. i got my first HO set when i was 5, probably one of the most bright moment of my childhood


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

full maxx said:


> well we thought about that but we are renting and that may do a little more to the wall than I like...the suspended idea is only a few small holes that can be filled and painted over granted it would take two people to raise and lower but we would all be there together anyway


If you got a big master bed you could build one that rolls in and out from under it.

If you do the ceiling thing make sure the anchors are secure.
Into studs for sure.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

big ed said:


> make a hinged 4x8 on the wall. you frame it out and it lowers when you want to run it. then when your done you just put it back up in the frame. If it's O gauge you got to build a deep frame so it accommodates yours structures.It works better with HO or N.
> 
> sort of like a hidabed.
> 
> ...


hey remember kakashei455 off of h0scale thats me


----------



## prr1361(inactive) (Nov 11, 2009)

I noticed theres some from PGH besides me on here, If any of the pittsburghers are into lionel repair, What happened to Bill at Log cabin Train shop?


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

big ed said:


> Sounds to me that you want the trains more than anyone!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the site.
> ...


Thanks Ed (and sorry for the delayed response - have been busy) - I love the Gomez visual!:laugh:


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

tankist said:


> my 4x7 table is folding to the wall (the side that attaches to wall slides down on rails). that way if i really feel like getting car into garage i still can
> 
> oh, and welcome Theresse. i think you got plenty of opinions so far. i can only concur - passanger for around tree holiday layout, freight for every day. i got my first HO set when i was 5, probably one of the most bright moment of my childhood


Thanks Anton. Well I got the train, but it's nothing that I expected to get and is in fact freight and not passenger, unfortunately. Read below as I'm about to post about it, share links to pics and ask for more advice!


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

Reckers said:


> If there's one thing I like, it's a lady with enough class to take time to answer everyone and say thanks. You come back any time you want, Theresse!


(thank you!)


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

In for the pictures


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

modeltrainhead said:


> hey remember kakashei455 off of h0scale thats me


Why it's KYLE


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok I'm back! It's hard to find the time to get on here and actually complete a sentence before getting called away by 3 little obnoxious rugrats! 

I spent $300 on a used LGB starter set (but used only 2x, which is believable considering its condition) which I got from a Craigslist seller. I want to tell you guys the details in hopes that you'll tell me I did okay, since it was a lot of money for us to spend! So please bear with the boring details! I'll include links with pics of the same set sold elsewhere on the internet. In the post after this, I'll ask my questions! 

It's bigger than I'd planned (I wanted O gauge) but as I said earlier, my kids collect and love Playmobil and the figures (a.k.a. "klickies" in the Playmobil world) will fit on/in G-scale trains very nicely. Since we have several Playmobil houses and castle parts, we can set some of that up near the train and it will look okay. In fact Playmobil makes G-scale trains which are modeled after LGB trains and they look almost identical and worked with LGB in creating them...however apparently the Playmobil trains aren't as good of quality as the LGB trains and they're also RC with plastic tracks I think (or tracks that aren't as good anyway - but they'll run on LGB tracks...okay sorry I digress...I'm sure you guys know most of this stuff in general!). Also once I started considering LGB, I saw some great youtube videos that had me pretty impressed. I also had concerns it would be too big to go around the Xmas tree but after seeing such great videos of others' LGB's doing so - which are especially nice showing them going around on a slow speed - I realized it didn't matter that they were so big. The set I got - because it came out in 1999 - was made in West Germany (I guess the newer ones aren't all made in Germany anymore) and its engine is the well-known Stainz #2 that has lights, smoke and sound. Another factor in deciding to go w/ LGB is that since my kids are so young and will want to actually play with the trains more, the LGB trains are less likely to be destroyed by curious kids (and are waterproof or at least water resistant and can run outside and in the SNOW - though I doubt we'll ever do that!). I looked and looked online and while they're harder to find, they're still out there in a few stores (new) as well as on ebay. In the stores, they go for $530 and on ebay the new ones go for about $430.00 (or $530.00 in some cases). For the $300.00 I got the set with its box and papers/manual, as well as an extra box of LGB tracks worth $160.00 in some of the less expensive online stores, as well as 4 long straight tracks that are each almost 2 ft. long and those new go for around $25 each, not including shipping. So my "logic" (rationalization?)  is that if I'd bought everything new, it would have cost between $700 and $800 depending on where it was bought. Therefor, the $300 doesn't look so bad, right? Especially considering that it's in such good condition and has the box and paperwork. The daughter of the woman who sold it won it in a contest 10 years ago, when she was 7 years old, and it's more of a boy train and she wasn't that interested in it. 

Here's the set: http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/lgb/lgb72302.htm?source=froogle

Here's the extra set of tracks I got (in new condition in box), not including the 4 extra long tracks: http://www.onlytrains.com/model/trains/19902.html

Right after I got the train, which was an hour + drive away (!) but I hope worth it, my mom called and when she heard where we were, she invited us to continue driving an extra 45 minutes and spend the night at her rather charming b&b hotel for booklovers (very old building) right on a bluff over the ocean! I rarely get to go and it was so impromptu but I made it work and my twin 3 year-olds and I kept driving and stayed the night there. What happened next was so wonderful: we 3 got an extra large ocean front room (slow season) with fireplace and a balcony, and there was this huge wind storm. We set up the train with enough of the extra tracks to make a big oval, in front of a popping fire, with the hotel shaking from the wind, while I drank hot mulled red wine...the room has a victorian feel and it was like a scene from a movie! The boys just played and played and played (as did I, of course!) and they loved the flat bed and crane. After the boys fell asleep and the lights were off I sat up on the couch by the fire and continued to play w/ the train (on silent mode) and loved watching it go round and round w/ its little light on. What a perfect night!!! I have a feeling you guys can appreciate it. And I have a feeling I'll always remember that night. :thumbsup:


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow - I wrote a LOT! Did any of you manage to plow through all that?

Ok here is my question about sound...

The set I got has an on/off switch but when the sound is on, it's just a chugging sound which sounds more like - according to someone on youtube who describes it perfectly - the sound of toast being scraped! I was disappointed to discover the train's "sound" is just that and no bell or whistle, and I'd like the kids - especially the twins who don't expect any bell or whistle now that they've already played with the train - to wake to the train on around the tree and making sound, Christmas morning! Our engine sounds more like this first train:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjiNIPO7kJw&NR=1

What I'd like to know is what exactly are all of my options for a more realistic sound which includes bell and whistle, and what are the approximate costs? From what I've gathered online, so far it seems my only options are: 

- to get a nice digital decoder w/ whatever controller it would have to come with, which sounds pretty expensive (I could do $200 total but no more I don't think, and I'm pretty sure I couldn't figure out how to do all the wiring/programing myself). 

- I could get an LGB tender car with sound, which sounds much better than toast being scraped, while not sounding as good as it would w/ a digital decoder: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLOuOUr7_u0 They go for between $120 and $200 on ebay (new). Only problem is I don't know if my engine (10 years old) is considered the older Euro model or the newer American kind and one seller wrote this with his ad: "This tender is designed for use with newer LGB US style starter set loco's and, is not compatable with older Euro style starter set loco's with out modification." Can anyone here tell me based on my above post showing the train I got, whether my train would be compatible with one of these tenders?

- It seems the final choice in sound is just to get something to put under a train table, with speakers, that is general sound and doesn't correlate to the starting up, slowing down and idling sounds of the train the way the other options at least in part, do. Plus I won't be using a train table...so this last one's pretty much out for me.

Have I missed an option??

Thank you!!!

My final question (at least I hope it is - but it probably isn't!)  is in the next post...


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

Reckers said:


> *grins*....if you're really into trains, you'll throw the mattress on the floor and build your layout IN the bed.


ummm ookkk


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

full maxx said:


> ummm ookkk


Don't get excited, fullmaxx....I'm just talking effective space utilization. *L* the mattress can go anywhere, but think how much space a big bedframe would make for a train setup!:laugh:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes that is the euro locomotive, known as the Stainz. LGB has been making that model in one form or another since the mid sixties. You should be able to find a Euro sound tender on eBay as well as I know they exist.

The sound in the starter set locomotive probably leaves alot to be desired.. but honestly, I would leave it alone for now. To outfit it with better sound would cost more than the starter set - and if you are not comfortable with soldering / electronics you will have to pay to have the sound unit or decoder put in place.

What I would recommend is.. If the LGB trains become real popular around your house, consider expanding the set with a decent sound equipped engine at some point.

I have some older analog LGB steam engines.. I might make a video so you can see how it compares.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Take him up on it, Theresse...he needs some busy-work!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL yeah right.. I was busy doing some stuff last night. I'll post it up in the layout forum.


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

tworail said:


> Yes that is the euro locomotive, known as the Stainz. LGB has been making that model in one form or another since the mid sixties. You should be able to find a Euro sound tender on eBay as well as I know they exist.
> 
> The sound in the starter set locomotive probably leaves alot to be desired.. but honestly, I would leave it alone for now. To outfit it with better sound would cost more than the starter set - and if you are not comfortable with soldering / electronics you will have to pay to have the sound unit or decoder put in place.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Aaaargh! I bought that specific engine cause it said sound, and being ignorant of the whole model trains world, I heard the sounds on youtube videos and thought it would sound like those!  I hadn't realized that getting another engine is in fact a 4th option. Hmmmm... Well yes I'd love to see a video, if you get a chance!

Pardon the stupidity but when you say older analog engines, do you just mean as examples were I to get another engine? You're saying cause a newer engine is automatically digital? So LGB made engines in the past that sounded better than the toast scrapers and had bells/whistles or horns?

Ok thanks!


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

What is this? I wouldn't pay this but this guy wrote with no periods at the end of his sentence which made it pretty hard to read, and it's hard for me to understand all the lingo anyway, but...is this another option?
http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-65004-EURO-...l_RR_Trains?hash=item5ad0493b78#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

So all this time I've been looking at sound tenders and they say either European or American, I thought that was just an option of the whistle sound vs. the American heavy horn sound. But are you saying it has to do with whether your train was made in Europe or not? Sorry to be so...confused!!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

No problem.... The actual physical location of where the train is made has no bearing on anything. Also, just because a train is new it does not necessarily mean it's digital ALTHOUGH it will probably wired to support digital - so you can just drop the chip in. This may be the case with your Stainz. Converting older engines to digital, especially LGB, requires significant wiring and you have to tear down the entire loco to do it.

The whole 'American vs Europe' angle is just that the two locations have different ways of representing certain railway sounds. I wouldn't even notice the difference, but I haven't heard the American sounds that much. 

Now. The eBay auction you linked to is a sound unit that you should be able to plug into your LGB loco, if the starter set is very new it should have the appropriate plug. But it's very expensive... plus, they also recommend you get a sound storage unit as well, this allows the sound to work when there is very little powered delivered to the track.

But as I was saying before.. enjoy the train, don't worry about the sound too much - it actually gets pretty annoying after a while to be honest.

I'll get that video up just waiting for the rain to subside outside


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

The following message was written before reading any other posts so sorry if it doesn't respond to anything written to me since my last post!:

Ok I think I finally know what I need. I need to talk to a human being on the phone! I just need someone who can explain to me all the sound options and the quickest fix that DOES add at least the sound of a horn, and a better chugging sound. This was a huge part of what I wanted and although I was wrong about the sound, I still want to fix the problem - and hopefully before Xmas! If anyone's willing to discuss my options w/ me (on my dime, of course), please send me a private message w/ phone number - OR if you can recommend a store/shop with a person who doesn't mind explaining these things. When I called my local store, the guy seemed annoyed that I was a fly by night Xmas train non-serious mom type! :laugh:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

OK I am uploading the video now.. stand by!!!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Theresse said:


> Ok I think I finally know what I need. I need to talk to a human being on the phone! I just need someone who can explain to me all the sound options and the quickest fix that DOES add at least the sound of a horn, and a better chugging sound. This was a huge part of what I wanted and although I was wrong about the sound, I still want to fix the problem - and hopefully before Xmas! If anyone's willing to discuss my options w/ me (on my dime, of course), please send me a private message w/ phone number - OR if you can recommend a store/shop with a person who doesn't mind explaining these things. When I called my local store, the guy seemed annoyed that I was a fly by night Xmas train non-serious mom type! :laugh:


PM me your phone number I will give you a call...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Theresse said:


> When I called my local store, the guy seemed annoyed that I was a fly by night Xmas train non-serious mom type! :laugh:


Doesn't surprise me...my LHS folks eyes glaze over when I walk in because all I'm ever after is parts and supplies.hwell:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Doesn't surprise me...my LHS folks eyes glaze over when I walk in because all I'm ever after is parts and supplies.hwell:


*LOL*....I made the mistake, one time, of using the word "Ebay" in the shop. They became very affronted and told me that word wasn't used in their place.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Haha.. well let's face it most hobby shops that are still alive today should feel very grateful. They are a dying breed. But they should be happy anyone is walking in...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tworail said:


> Haha.. well let's face it most hobby shops that are still alive today should feel very grateful. They are a dying breed. But they should be happy anyone is walking in...


Good point. I'm sympathetic to their position; they do provide instant access to parts and advice. That said, I don't think they understand that overpricing their inventory is what makes Ebay an attractive option. Everything I buy is old stuff. I see it on their shelves with high price tags, collecting dust, and see it on Ebay for half that (and that's with the shipping included). In effect, where model railroading is concerned, they created Ebay. It's the only place I can buy cars at a reasonable price.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Theresse said:


> What is this? I wouldn't pay this but this guy wrote with no periods at the end of his sentence which made it pretty hard to read, and it's hard for me to understand all the lingo anyway, but...is this another option?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-65004-EURO-...l_RR_Trains?hash=item5ad0493b78#ht_500wt_1182



Here is what you need for sound.
http://www.trainparty.com/trainwhistles.html


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

big ed said:


> Here is what you need for sound.
> http://www.trainparty.com/trainwhistles.html


Oh you are so MEAN! :laugh:

While I haven't gotten far in knowing what to do, this is the direction I'm leaning in (to put in a baggage/mail car behind the engine, IF there's no room to install it in the engine itself - not including the cab which I want to remain empty):

http://www.qsisolutions.com/products/q-magnum.html

I still don't know if a sound controller is necessary though - like this:

http://www.qsisolutions.com/products/q-engineer.html

With all those buttons I'm afraid my kids could hit a bunch of buttons and de-program stuff. I wish there were a simpler controller. But I want to hear bells and whistle or horn and if I have to use a complicated sound controller to get that (beyond just keeping with the power pack the train came with), I guess I will.


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey BTW can any of you tell me whether that QSI sound board would fit in the LGB Stainz #2 engine that I have? But I don't mean in the cab - I just mean hidden somewhere else in there. My kids will want to put their little people in the cab.


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

I just found out that the QSI sound card will fit in the LGB Stainz engine.

I think I'm down to my last question! Hope someone here can answer me:

Regarding the LGB sound unit as well as the LGB sound tender car...they both come with bell and whistle, but am I correct to assume that they will NOT ring or toot without those track magnets? Without the track magnets there will only be the chugging sound, correct? And likewise the power pack won't make them sound either, yes?

That's it!

I now just have to decide if I want to pay more but have the option of my kids being able to make the train make sound whenever they want, or if I want the train to make sound on its own, I'm assuming. So either QSI or LGB unit or tender.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Theresse said:


> Oh you are so MEAN! :laugh:
> 
> While I haven't gotten far in knowing what to do, this is the direction I'm leaning in (to put in a baggage/mail car behind the engine, IF there's no room to install it in the engine itself - not including the cab which I want to remain empty):
> 
> ...


I still would bet that the kids would love the whistles!
Good price to on that site.
Great stocking stuffer.


I got a wooden one and it all depends how you blow it and what kind you buy, but I can make it sound all most like a real whistle.


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

Ed - they have the wooden whistles and for some reason don't really get into them (it's always been a bit disappointing!) and they love buttons and dials and such (the whole age-appropriate cause and effect stage). I've always been an advocate for simple, natural toys that don't have batteries, but in this particular case, they're just not into those whistles.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> I got a wooden one and it all depends how you blow it and what kind you buy, but I can make it sound all most like a real whistle.


aye  i have one of these as well


----------



## Theresse (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh please can we please pretty please get off the wooden whistle and just address my one last annoying question, 4 posts back??


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Theresse said:


> Oh please can we please pretty please get off the wooden whistle and just address my one last annoying question, 4 posts back??




OK no more whistles! 
Get them drums instead! :laugh:


Sorry but I can't help with the electronic question.
Not my expertize.

T-man might know though. T?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Theresse said:


> I just found out that the QSI sound card will fit in the LGB Stainz engine.
> 
> I think I'm down to my last question! Hope someone here can answer me:
> 
> ...


I have missed a lot of this thread. Bells and whistles are two signals used to control sound. It may apply to your chip. These two signals are actually reverse DC pulses sent to the chip. Your chip may have more than one sound and you use the two to make choices. Don't know about track magnets. They usually turn something off or on. Good Luck.


----------

